# worst photo of the year



## C.way (Dec 22, 2009)

Firstly, lazy to guess species, found 1 hot spot for this






















same species, handicap after a mismolting






2 Male Statilia sp.(not sure which exactly is it), they appear so randomly on location, no hot spot found yet


----------



## C.way (Dec 22, 2009)

Odontomantis sp., found 2 hot spot for catching this, taking a few while mostly released back to where I found it






Bigger Nymph






Smaller Nymph






Only adult I have got, looks like a male at 1.5cm

Another yet to know species to me, found 2 on the same spot, both happen to be male


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice mantids!  Lazy to iron shirt... hehe


----------



## C.way (Dec 22, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Nice mantids!  Lazy to iron shirt... hehe


  you did noticed that, haha :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 22, 2009)

C.way said:


> you did noticed that, haha :lol:


----------



## sufistic (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice mantids C.Way. I have the ones in your first photo too! I just put it as _Hierodula cf. tenuis_ because I'm not really sure which _Hierodula sp._ it is.


----------



## C.way (Dec 22, 2009)

sufistic said:


> Nice mantids C.Way. I have the ones in your first photo too! I just put it as _Hierodula cf. tenuis_ because I'm not really sure which _Hierodula sp._ it is.


I've got 2 of them, both share the same small size, but one of them will grow it's wing in another shed

too bad none of my long neck mantis made it during the trip, I guess those clumsy fellas all fall to death...


----------



## revmdn (Dec 22, 2009)

Sweet.


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah the first one is nice Hierodula sp like Sufistic mentioned.

The one with wing on the last pic looks like some Tenodera sp. Can't really tell the other one from the pic but might be another Tenodera sp. too, it is a subadult though.


----------



## C.way (Dec 23, 2009)

yen_saw said:


> Yeah the first one is nice Hierodula sp like Sufistic mentioned.The one with wing on the last pic looks like some Tenodera sp. Can't really tell the other one from the pic but might be another Tenodera sp. too, it is a subadult though.


thanks for the ID again, the two in the last pic is the same thing but in different color, I caught two of them within the lenght of 30cm away


----------

